# membership lapsed?



## gidat1 (Oct 10, 2005)

Just posted couple of threads. Rereadin them I relised that I was clssified as a guest and not a member. I have paid the dues for past two years... Is any one contacting the members when the dues are expiring?

This time I have renewed for three years.

Phil


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 10, 2005)

Please see this thread in the TUG BBS forum:
TUG MEMBERS: Being shown as Guest in your posts or can't access Sightings forum?


----------



## gidat1 (Oct 10, 2005)

*kind of confusing...*

Thanks for your erply. I thought that my membership had expired  and so I have renewd it for 3 years. Do I have to do anything else? 

Lots of members had  written lots of post in the past. Are they all gone with this new format?

Thanks

Phil


----------



## Dave M (Oct 10, 2005)

gidat1 said:
			
		

> Do I have to do anything else?


Yes. To change your designation in your posts from "Guest" to "TUG Member", you must follow the instructions near the end of the message that Makai Guy linked.


----------



## gidat1 (Oct 10, 2005)

*folllowing the instructions...*

Hello DaveM:

My travel and getting bumped Guru... Kind of confusing arrangments. Have followed it.. lets see what happens.

Phil


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 10, 2005)

gidat1 said:
			
		

> Have followed it.. lets see what happens.



The password you entered is something like two years out of date.  Please see this thread at the top of this forum:
If you don't have the current TUG Member password


----------



## gidat1 (Oct 11, 2005)

*thanks, I am a member again...*

My name shows up with qualification that I am a member again. Thanks. But what happened to all the previous posts ? and what about the past two years of being a member, it does not show up.

Thanks again.

Phil


----------



## Dave M (Oct 11, 2005)

All of your previous posts still exist and they reflect your TUG Member status. The date shown is the date you registered for the new BBS: "BBS Reg. Date: Jun 6, 05". 

Original TUG membership dates are not shown with this software and it's not practical at this time to add that feature.


----------

